# Những dòng ấm chén bọc đồng trên thị trường hiện nay!



## gomsubaokhanh (15/10/21)

Ấm chén Bát Tràng được người sử dụng truyền tai nhau về chất lượng tốt cũng như tính thẩm mỹ cao. Vì vậy, người mua thường ưu tiên chọn mua sản phẩm này phục vụ cho mục đích tiếp khách, trà đạo,…Tuy nhiên, ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng dùng có an toàn không? Những loại nào phổ biến trên thị trường hiện nay? Để biết thêm chi tiết, mời bạn tham khảo bài viết sau.

Khái niệm ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng

Ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng là sản phẩm sử dụng chất liệu gốm cao cấp và được bọc lớp đồng bên ngoài giúp tạo sự sang trọng cho sản phẩm. Chúng thường được sử dụng để tiếp khách hoặc những dịp quan trọng bởi vẻ đẹp quý phái, sang trọng, bắt mắt.








Không chỉ sử dụng trong gia đình, sản phẩm ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng còn được sử dụng làm món quà biếu người thân, khách hàng rất ý nghĩa và tinh tế. Có thể nói, bộ ấm chén chất lượng là yếu tố rất quan trọng tạo nên cảm hứng cho người thưởng thức trà.

Các loại ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng phổ biến hiện nay

Trên thị trường hiện nay có 3 loại ấm chén Bát Tràng được sử dụng phổ biến và ưa chuộng đó là:

Ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng làm từ tử sa

Sản phẩm này sở hữu nét tinh xảo và thừa hưởng sự lộng lẫy từ lớp đồng sáng bóng, sang trọng. Đây là một sự kết hợp tinh tế giữa chất đồng cứng cáp và sự mộc mạc của gốm tử sa. Ưu điểm của sản phẩm này đó là chúng giữ mùi trà rất lâu và không làm biến mùi đặc trưng của trà. Sản phẩm này sở hữu vẻ đẹp hào nhoáng của lớp đồng bền ngoài và sự nền nã của gốm tử sa sẽ mang lại nguồn cảm hứng vô tận cho người thưởng thức trà.

Ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng làm từ men lam

Men lam là sản phẩm truyền thống của làng gốm Bát Tràng. Các sản phẩm men lam có màu đặc trưng là xanh nhạt – đậm rất nền nã giúp cho không gian phòng khách trở nên lịch sự, nhã nhặn hơn cả. Thông thường, các nghệ nhân thường kết hợp men lam trên nền trắng, thêm vào đó là chi tiết đồng sẽ tạo nên kiệt tác rất hài hòa và ăn ý.

Xem thêm: Bộ ấm chén men rạn bọc đồng có bị rỉ không? Sử dụng an toàn không?


----------

